# Found rideshare insurance in FL.



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

Foremost insurance will cover ride sharing. 

I bit the bullet, but I'm covered.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

How much?


----------



## voyager1487 (Jul 25, 2016)

So for what its worth, I live in Florida, just called got a quote for 3300/6 month
that was for: 500 deductible on comp/collision and 1k for personal injury on a 2016 mazda.
current insurance is 1260 for 6 months...


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Piratefish said:


> Foremost insurance will cover ride sharing.
> 
> I bit the bullet, but I'm covered.


How much did Foremost charge you for rideshare insurance?


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

Have em give you a quote. I switched both my vehicles to them, so I may have gotten a break. It was more expensive than geico. Of course geico won't write that policy in FL, until the state decides how bad to screw us.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

To help others seeking this answer to my question, my quote from Foremost for minimum Florida insurance plus rideshare coverage came to $676 for 6 months policy


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

voyager1487 said:


> So for what its worth, I live in Florida, just called got a quote for 3300/6 month
> that was for: 500 deductible on comp/collision and 1k for personal injury on a 2016 mazda.
> current insurance is 1260 for 6 months...


You must have some record on you, quotes here for a $500 deduct with huge amounts for coverage was around $160/mo.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> You must have some record on you, quotes here for a $500 deduct with huge amounts for coverage was around $160/mo.


For basic?


----------



## redking (Sep 10, 2016)

I called quoteeasy and they told me that Foremost would want a $900 down payment and $700 a month


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

redking said:


> I called quoteeasy and they told me that Foremost would want a $900 down payment and $700 a month


Yea, this sh*z is a scam.


----------



## redking (Sep 10, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Yea, this sh*z is a scam.


I was like oh hell no.i think uber told them every driver makes $4,000+ a month


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

redking said:


> I was like oh hell no.i think uber told them every driver makes $4,000+ a month


In its inception, possibly.
They do advertise every where 4 year old stats so that's what the public goes on.


----------



## redking (Sep 10, 2016)

2Cents said:


> In its inception, possibly.
> They do advertise every where 4 year old stats so that's what the public goes on.


And insurance companies love them for that


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

voyager1487 said:


> So for what its worth, I live in Florida, just called got a quote for 3300/6 month
> that was for: 500 deductible on comp/collision and 1k for personal injury on a 2016 mazda.
> current insurance is 1260 for 6 months...


That's not much less than the quote I got for full taxi insurance. My last quote for Florida was a hair over $2000 a quarter (3 months)


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Live in Alabama, you might want to check with State Farm. My "ride sharing" insurance cost me $150.00/6 months ($25.00/mo), add on to auto policy, $500.00 deductible. They, this year started offering RS ins. If they say "NO", tell them to check with underwriting.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's not much less than the quote I got for full taxi insurance. My last quote for Florida was a hair over $2000 a quarter (3 months)


That would be over 1300 per month with expenses. Under Ü x that's a lot of driving at .65 per mile.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

2Cents said:


> That would be over 1300 per month with expenses. Under Ü x that's a lot of driving at .65 per mile.


There's no way i would ever take uberX trips in my taxi.. that would just be insane. I got the price quote to compare out the cost of ownig my own taxi VS mears.

666 a month (give or take) for commerical insurance isn't that hard to cover when you charge 2.40 a mile plus redlight time.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I got a quote through Farmers, which is Foremost. $1,868 for six months but I'm not sure I'm going to keep the coverage at that level. That's 100/300 on bodily injury. The bodily injury and uninsured motorist (yah, Florida drivers) are $900 of the total, so I could probably trim some of that total by adjusting the coverage amounts. I'll do that before it renews. That does not cover any kind of package delivery, there's a special checkbox for that. The comp and collision are actually not much more than my wife's car.


----------



## SuperUberNoober (Nov 15, 2016)

For Florida rideshare insurance, I got a quote through A&A Underwriters from Foremost for $1764 for 6 months, so almost $300 a month. Still checking around with other companies.

So this would replace my personal auto insurance. For me that means $300 a month vs $140 a month, so +$160 a month more. Worth it?

Edit: Now it's down to $260 a month if I pay automagically each month from my checking account. I think I'm going for it.


----------



## Rockledge Uber Driver (Feb 21, 2017)

Ubernic said:


> You must have some record on you, quotes here for a $500 deduct with huge amounts for coverage was around $160/mo.


What insurance companies did you call? I live in Florida and I'm in desperate need of Rideshare insurance I drive for Uber and Lyft I had an accident and I had Geico now they're dropping me because I didn't tell them. Geico doesn't carry Rideshare in the state of Florida so they can't offer it to me. The accident was not my fault I was ubering.



redking said:


> I called quoteeasy and they told me that Foremost would want a $900 down payment and $700 a month


Was that for Ride Sharing or Commercial insurance?


----------



## Ubernica (Feb 21, 2017)

UberGNVPartner said:


> To help others seeking this answer to my question, my quote from Foremost for minimum Florida insurance plus rideshare coverage came to $676 for 6 months policy


I have called these people and they tell me they dont do rideshare coverage? What type of insurance do I need to get to lease a car with Xchange lease? Abyone knows?


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Rockledge Uber Driver said:


> I live in Florida and I'm in desperate need of Rideshare insurance


Far as I know only Foremost offers rideshare insurance in Florida and it's expensive. I'm probably going to drop driving rather than pay another six month premium. It's just not worth $311 a month just for insurance. Yours will be higher with the accident.



SuperUberNoober said:


> So this would replace my personal auto insurance. For me that means $300 a month vs $140 a month


Good grief, you're paying $140 a month for regular car insurance? Full coverage on a new truck is just over half that for me. And yet you get a better rate on your rideshare coverage. Something ain't right there.


----------



## Christopher Brady (Feb 24, 2017)

Can you drive in FL with Geico and just take your chances?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Christopher Brady said:


> Can you drive in FL with Geico and just take your chances?


That's what they do.
Back when you could make $600+ a week doing it, it was worth the risk, in my opinion. Making $50 a 10 hour day on the other hand, you should be working for McDonald's.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

You can take your chances with any insurance company. If you have the money to get your car fixed if your claim is denied or to pay a judgment for hitting someone when you're not a ride. Lot of people doing that. Gambling their future for pennies.


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Not sure if what I'm running into is normal or if its a different rate since I live in a smaller town. My local State Farm agent told me that he was able to draft me up a plan that covered me only when my app was turned on. He said that State Farm is making new plans for people that do rideshare and use their vehicle 50% or less for uber and on March 20th will have an official rideshare endorsement on the plans. Ends up costing me $130 a month, and I confirmed that this would satisfy the commercial insurance requirement for uberblack/suv and he said he would cover me every time I went out to drive and had the app on.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Darkhawk said:


> My local State Farm agent told me that he was able to draft me up a plan that covered me only when my app was turned on.


That's probably okay. The big thing is you're telling them up front you're rideshare driving. You're not trying to drive for Uber on your personal car insurance. Now the 50% thing is a problem for me because I don't use my Uber car for anything else. If I drive 10 hours a week, it's 100% Uber. If they define the hours, like less than 30 hours a week, that's better.


Darkhawk said:


> Ends up costing me $130 a month


If you're paying $150 a month for SUV coverage, you're definitely doing alright. I was paying $311 a month for UberX on a Prius. Is that $150 total or in addition to your personal coverage?

Still probably a better deal.


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

FL_Dex said:


> That's probably okay. The big thing is you're telling them up front you're rideshare driving. You're not trying to drive for Uber on your personal car insurance. Now the 50% thing is a problem for me because I don't use my Uber car for anything else. If I drive 10 hours a week, it's 100% Uber. If they define the hours, like less than 30 hours a week, that's better.
> 
> If you're paying $150 a month for SUV coverage, you're definitely doing alright. I was paying $311 a month for UberX on a Prius. Is that $150 total or in addition to your personal coverage?
> 
> Still probably a better deal.


The weird thing was that he said that there wasn't really an hourly requirement or anything just that its more tuned for folks that use their vehicle for personal/family useage and also turn it on for uber.

The $130 a month is solely for Uber driving, I'm going to reconfirm with them when I go in and finalize on monday but he said it would cover me if I'm driving folks on the side as well, I'm keeping personal insurance with a different company. I pay $170 a month for both my truck and my yukon on the personal insurance through USAA and don't particularly want to overlap insurance with the same company.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Darkhawk said:


> Not sure if what I'm running into is normal or if its a different rate since I live in a smaller town. My local State Farm agent told me that he was able to draft me up a plan that covered me only when my app was turned on. He said that State Farm is making new plans for people that do rideshare and use their vehicle 50% or less for uber and on March 20th will have an official rideshare endorsement on the plans. Ends up costing me $130 a month, and I confirmed that this would satisfy the commercial insurance requirement for uberblack/suv and he said he would cover me every time I went out to drive and had the app on.


Here in Alabama, I have State Farm Insurance, wife retired from SF in 2004. To cover my 2011 Toyota Camry LE (used 100% for business), it cost me $202.55/month. Had one accident last year. This includes covering me when I transporting riders off or on any apps, and that those riders comprise are less than 50% of all riders, off any apps. It is classified a Commercial Insurance. Also I carry high coverage, with "D" $250.00 deductible on Comp and "G" $500.00 deductible on collision. OH, by the way even tho my wife worked for SF (not an agent), we don't get a cut on insurance.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Rideshare insurance rates may differ from county to county,just like personal car insurance. The rates for personal auto insurance were twice as much in Miami compared to jacksonville several years ago.


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Sueron said:


> Here in Alabama, I have State Farm Insurance, wife retired from SF in 2004. To cover my 2011 Toyota Camry LE (used 100% for business), it cost me $202.55/month. Had one accident last year. This includes covering me when I transporting riders off or on any apps, and that those riders comprise are less than 50% of all riders, off any apps. It is classified a Commercial Insurance. Also I carry high coverage, with "D" $250.00 deductible on Comp and "G" $500.00 deductible on collision. OH, by the way even tho my wife worked for SF (not an agent), we don't get a cut on insurance.


Yeah my State Farm agent was great, just finished up my insurance with them yesterday and they gave me Business Vehicle insurance with coverage up to $1 mil for $149 a month. Couldn't believe it! It was $129 for 100k/300k so I maxed it lol.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

My FL quote for Foremost coverage with the Rideharing surcharge was within 10 dollars of what I was currently paying a major carrier for the same coverage levels and deductibles on a 6 month term. Switching coverage was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

voyager1487 said:


> So for what its worth, I live in Florida, just called got a quote for 3300/6 month
> that was for: 500 deductible on comp/collision and 1k for personal injury on a 2016 mazda.
> current insurance is 1260 for 6 months...


So you are paying $4000 more a year to insure and drive with Uber?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't mind paying a little extra - maybe $50 more a month for proper rideshare insurance but there is no way I am shelling out an extra $200 or $300 just to do this. It's no longer worth it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Does Uber require ridesahare insurance in Florida or just state minimums?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Starting in July it will be state law that your insurance provider know you uber.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Rockledge Uber Driver said:


> What insurance companies did you call? I live in Florida and I'm in desperate need of Rideshare insurance I drive for Uber and Lyft I had an accident and I had Geico now they're dropping me because I didn't tell them. Geico doesn't carry Rideshare in the state of Florida so they can't offer it to me. The accident was not my fault I was ubering.
> 
> Was that for Ride Sharing or Commercial insurance?


I thought if you were online that uber covered all. When I went for my car inspection I asked the uber guy and he said if you are online and something happens don't even call your ins. company.... I also have Geico and I worry every day.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Starting in July it will be state law that your insurance provider know you uber.


show us where it says that please...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Starting in July it will be state law that your insurance provider know you uber.


Time for plan B, I guess Lyft will have the same rule. I think I'll deliver pizza instead off the books if possible.

and links please.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If this is true they are going to lose a lot of drivers in Florida, as it is most are not making a profit, so why pay more insurance and lose more money?



louvit said:


> I thought if you were online that uber covered all. When I went for my car inspection I asked the uber guy and he said if you are online and something happens don't even call your ins. company.... I also have Geico and I worry every day.
> 
> show us where it says that please...


From what I understand Uber only covers you while you have a pax in your car. If you don't and you have your app on and are driving to pickup your own insurance covers you.

I won't dive for them if my insurance has to be involved.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

louvit said:


> I thought if you were online that uber covered all. When I went for my car inspection I asked the uber guy and he said if you are online and something happens don't even call your ins. company.... I also have Geico and I worry every day.
> 
> show us where it says that please...


https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/221/BillText/e1/PDF
Going to vote through committees...
_
(a) Beginning July 1, 2017, a TNC driver or a TNC on behalf of the TNC driver shall maintain primary automobile insurance that: 1. *Recognizes that the TNC driver is a TNC driver or otherwise uses a vehicle to transport riders for compensation*; and_

_(d) In a claims coverage investigation, a TNC shall immediately provide, upon request by a directly involved party or any insurer of the TNC driver, if applicable, the precise times that the TNC driver logged on and off the digital network 328 in the 12-hour period immediately preceding and in the 12-hour period immediately following the accident.

(b)1. An insurer that provides an automobile liability insurance policy under part XI of chapter may exclude any and all coverage afforded under the policy issued to an owner or operator of a TNC vehicle while driving that vehicle for any loss or injury that occurs while a TNC driver is logged on to a digital network or while a TNC driver provides a prearranged ride.

_
Primary insurance is... your insurance policy.

I laymen terms... you must notify your insurance provider you uber,

Uber/lyft MUST disclose when you are logged on if asked

your provider may decline any claim for being logged on

However to make you feel better, it will also be law that uber cover you whenever you are logged on, closing the insurance gap.

_(b) The following automobile insurance requirements apply while a participating TNC driver is logged on to the digital network but is not engaged in a prearranged ride: 1. Automobile insurance that provides: a. A primary automobile liability coverage of at least $50,000 for death and bodily injury per person, $100,000 for death and bodily injury per incident, and $25,000 for property damage;_


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I think is about time that Uber and Lyft will consider giving drivers the option for a livery insurance, that can only cover while we are online, with the amount of drivers on the road and the total that they could potentially lose _is only a matter of common sense_. (Almost laughed at the last part of this sentence)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/221/BillText/e1/PDF
> Going to vote through committees...
> _
> (a) Beginning July 1, 2017, a TNC driver or a TNC on behalf of the TNC driver shall maintain primary automobile insurance that: 1. *Recognizes that the TNC driver is a TNC driver or otherwise uses a vehicle to transport riders for compensation*; and_
> ...


What if you don't want to notify your insurance company?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know

Considering they can already drop you if they find out I'm guessing they won't bake you a cake...


The good news is "I'm not an attorney" this probobly won't lead to increased insurance costs on your personal insurance and there will be zero reason to have rideshare insurance. Any state minimum insurance will be sufficient to uber with and will comply 100%.

The bad news is that if you have to file a claim.. you will have to do it through uber/James River.



At the end of the day, your insurance provider will have no reason to raise your rates and any policy should be sufficient.


Also uber will probobly have to raise the booking fee to compinsate for their increased risk. This is entirely speculation...


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I don't know
> 
> Considering they can already drop you if they find out I'm guessing they won't bake you a cake...
> 
> ...


Thia I like, I asked my carrier who I have been with for 20 years and they DO NOT offer rideshare ins. So if I read this correctly they cannot drop me because I drive rideshare? Lik it doesn't matter to them?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

louvit said:


> Thia I like, I asked my carrier who I have been with for 20 years and they DO NOT offer rideshare ins. So if I read this correctly they cannot drop me because I drive rideshare? Lik it doesn't matter to them?


After that law goes into affect, the insurance companies *should* not give 1 squat about whether or not you uber because it doesn't cost them any more and your covered by someone else while ubering. The law very clearly specifies when ride sharing companies have to cover anything (app on, not on a fare IE period 1) and $1 million liability when on a fare) There will be no gap

Right now people are getting dropped left and right because people are using their personal policies to put it claims for incidents that happen while they are ridesharing... (which is uber's policy to first file a claim with your personal carrier). This is what the insurance companies have been so peeved about.

THAT is why people have been getting dropped. If this get's signed into law then it will legally put uber in it's place in terms of insurance and it will close ALL the gaps and give insurance companies the right to inquire if they are on the hook to cover you.

They don't like losing customers, but they will do it if they are at a risk from your activities (more so than any random person) which if your ridesharing... you are a higher risk with the way things currently work.


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

Im not seeing any collission coverage on our cars in the new law?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is to explain what i mean by "periods"

Lamens terms the new law releases your private insurer from all responsibility to cover diddly squat during Period 1, 2 and 3. They will be legally allowed to ask Uber if you are online, and then they can refuse any claim for this reason.



Boom611 said:


> Im not seeing any collision coverage on our cars in the new law?


As it currently stands, there is no collision coverage for period 1, and we currently have collision coverage during period 2 and 3.
https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/

Currently the current policy is not in compliance and uber needs to change it's policies and give us some way to show a primary insurance policy with insurance info to give to another driver and or show the police in a in an accident.

there's a LOT of questions about coverage we don't have answers to. If uber doesn't change it's insurance to cover period 1, it's time to quit uber en masse in Florida. (uber is not legally required to cover us, we are legally required to have coverage in some form, whether uber provides it or we have a policy covering us)

Because there's no way it will make any sense to keep driving for uber if we are forced to buy a policy that covers us to minimum levels.

Right now this insurance stuff is up in the air.

Commercial taxi insurance is like $400+ a month, and rideshare coverage isn't much better.

Not having collision during period 1 is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I just got a quote from foremost,

$879 in 6 payments for 6 months., or $800 up front for 6 months,

Includes collision, comprehensive $500 deductible


----------



## Vaseag (Aug 19, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I just got a quote from foremost,
> 
> $879 in 6 payments for 6 months., or $800 up front for 6 months,
> 
> Includes collision, comprehensive $500 deductible


Florida ?


----------



## Csd12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Piratefish said:


> Foremost insurance will cover ride sharing.
> 
> I bit the bullet, but I'm covered.


I'm in Florida - near Sarasota - for rideshare coverage, Foremost/Farmers quoted $341 a month. $500 deductible, good overall coverage. I currently pay $98 a month. This increase isn't worth it for a part time driver. $241 extra a month. Bye bye Uber (other drivers will rejoice there's one less Uber driver on the road).



SuperUberNoober said:


> For Florida rideshare insurance, I got a quote through A&A Underwriters from Foremost for $1764 for 6 months, so almost $300 a month. Still checking around with other companies.
> 
> So this would replace my personal auto insurance. For me that means $300 a month vs $140 a month, so +$160 a month more. Worth it?
> 
> Edit: Now it's down to $260 a month if I pay automagically each month from my checking account. I think I'm going for it.


Im in Florida and got a similar quote from Foremost/Farmers. Not worth it for me, although the tax write off for rideshare insurance is tempting.


----------

